# Post Your Workout (and diet & supplements too if you want) Thread



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Daily Post Your Workout Thread*

Okay, this way we can motivate each other. Maybe get some ideas too.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay starting small again. I can't work out harder than my calorie and food values levels 

30 minutes on the bike indoors.

2 minutes fast but lower resistance alternate 1 hard minute higher resistance, repeated, heartrate at 150 - 170


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

toning of calves alternated with squats, pelvic tilts alternated with abs, and pushups

selfdefense moves, various punches and kicks hard to explain this, no bouncing. (tomorrow is bounce day)

30 minutes, easy does it, not going to deplete myself or burn out


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Ah nice, I misunderstood the purpose of the thread the first time I read it. So you're posting what you do EACH day? That's pretty cool, it'll motivate you to actually do the work out because if you don't post one day (when you're not supposed to rest) I'm going to assume you slacked off 

I'll get in on this soon.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Ah nice, I misunderstood the purpose of the thread the first time I read it. So you're posting what you do EACH day? That's pretty cool, it'll motivate you to actually do the work out because if you don't post one day (when you're not supposed to rest) I'm going to assume you slacked off
> 
> I'll get in on this soon.


Well I like to see what other people do. There are so many ways to exercise that I try to get ideas that way. If you have multiple goals and get bored easily, its more of a challenge. Sometimes a slight tweak in what you are doing, can make a huge difference.

Its for everyone to post their workout.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Good idea for a thread, Sunshine009. 

I started a new diet/workout on Monday.
I eat between 1400-1700 calories a day with between 25-35 grams of fat. I stagger the amount I eat so my body doesn't adapt, plus somedays I'm hungrier than others. Also, on Sunday's, I'll eat around 3000 calories and 50 grams of fat. It's like a cheat day, within reason.

I'm not done eating for the day/night yet but so far I've had 1145 calories and 22.5 grams of fat.

And earlier tonight, I did 5 sets of 10 reps on the bench press, 90 pounds, and 5 sets of 10 reps with bicep curls, 40 pounds. 

I'm starting really light with the lifting weights part. 

Also I am doing 30 minutes of medium intensity cardio on an elliptical machine. Starting out 3 days a week, I did it once Tuesday and I'll do it again Friday and Saturday. Next week I'll try to do 4, and then eventually 5 days a week. Once I get to 5 days a week, it'll be 3 days of 30 min. steady state cardio and 2 days of high intensity interval training.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Day #3. I in unexpected much pain :cry 

Taichi day - muscle crisis adjustment lol

Super long deep breaths OMG Total heaven.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Friday was Day 5 for me, ate right again and did the following on my elliptical:

5 minutes at a level 5 on a scale of 1-10
20 seconds at a level 8, 40 seconds at a level 3
Did the 20/40 split 8 times for a total of 8 minutes
7 minutes at a level 4

Total time=20 minutes

Weighed myself Monday morning=200 pounds
Weighed myself Friday morning=197 pounds

w00t!


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Today I did-

10 minutes on the treadmill
5/3/1 parallel squats. New max yayy
7/5/3 bench
7/5/3 incline bench
various other auxiliary lifts (curls, shoulder fly, etc.)
200 incline sit ups with medicine ball


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I played some DDR? Does that count?

Tomorrow...I will post something actually productive hopefully.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, today was my cheat day so I didn't do anything. I weighed myself today and I'm 195 pounds.
Overall, in 7 days from Monday morning until Sunday morning, I lost 5 pounds, and 1/2 an inch around my stomach.
I don't expect to lose 5 pounds every week, but I do expect to lose the 1/2 inch.
Starting Week 2 of a 16 week journey tomorrow. 
Most of my weight loss was just from drastically changing my diet. I only did 30 minutes of medium intensity cardio on Tuesday, 20 minutes of high intensity interval cardio on Friday and lifted a limited amount of weights on Thursday.
In the coming week, I'm going to lift weights 3 days, 30 minutes medium intensity cardio twice, and high intensity interval cardio 3 times.

Come on people, keep this thread alive and get in shape.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Before and during a cardio workout, you would just rather kill yourself. But after you're done the workout and after you take a shower...wow. I feel great right now. Just did a 20 minute workout. 5 minute warm up, 9 minutes of H.I.I.T.(20 seconds hard, 40 seconds easy, 9 times) and a 6 minute cool down. I wanted to do 10 minutes of H.I.I.T. but my legs were shaking like a leaf after 9 minutes so I thought better be safe and just cool down.
I hope ya'll are still working out and just forgetting to post. Better not be slacking off! :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> Well, today was my cheat day so I didn't do anything. I weighed myself today and I'm 195 pounds.
> Overall, in 7 days from Monday morning until Sunday morning, I lost 5 pounds, and 1/2 an inch around my stomach.
> I don't expect to lose 5 pounds every week, but I do expect to lose the 1/2 inch.
> Starting Week 2 of a 16 week journey tomorrow.
> ...


You will definitely lose more weight in the beginning. Just make sure you are taking in enough nutrition. The optimal loss is one to two pounds a week, maybe a little more if you exercise a lot.

I try to run 5.75 miles four times a week (although due to winter weather, it has been more like three times). Last week, I actually did 3 6mi runs.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

It's hard for me to get up the motivation to work out recently. I don't know why. I walked on the treadmill yesterday for 30 min.s, and today I'm riding the stationary bike while being on the computer. I really ignore my upper body though. I'm gonna be like a t-rex w/ my measly little arms and muscular legs. I need to sort it out. :/


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

10 minutes of cardio (dance,jump rope,run in place ect.)
abs & legs (i dont usually work out my arms they look like little noodles)
pilates
and if i have time 30 minutes or more of cardio 
dont eat past 8

low carb foods:
this is for a faster way to lose weight
http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/lowcarbmenus1/Low_Carb_Menus.htm
or
stick to healthy stuff like fruits,veggies,meats,stuff like that

does anyone know how to get rid of love handles?i try to do side crunches but im not sure if you lose them that way.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, I have not done a good job in 09 yet :lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

christ~in~me said:


> 10 minutes of cardio (dance,jump rope,run in place ect.)
> abs & legs (i dont usually work out my arms they look like little noodles)
> pilates
> and if i have time 30 minutes or more of cardio
> ...


The only way to get rid of love handles is to lower your body fat levels by exercising and eating properly. Doing sit-up's won't help you burn stomach fat or love handles. You'll get better abs, but if you have bodyfat covering them, then no one will see them.

Keep doing what you're doing and you'll see results.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Wow, I have not done a good job in 09 yet :lol


its only 6 days in you still have plenty of time


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

10 pushups.....collapse.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> 10 pushups.....collapse.


:lol :agree

I used to have will-power and motivation to exercise; I even used to bike a few miles a day when I was younger...now when I think about exercise: :fall

Edit: Gees, this is my 900th post :fall


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Day 10 of my diet/workout. 
Did another 20 minutes of H.I.I.T. 5 minute warm up, 10 minutes of 20 seconds hard/40 seconds easy, 5 minute cool down.
My weight hasn't changed since Monday, still at 194.5 lbs, but I'm down almost 1 inch around my stomach. My goal is 0.5 inches a week around my stomach, so if I can be down 1 inch or more by Sunday, I'll be very, very, very happy.
I gotta start lifting weights soon, on the days I don't exercise.

I hope everyone elses workout is going great.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

For every hour I do nothing at work I do about 30 pushups. Sometimes I reach 35, which is the greatest number I can do at once without a rest. Typical day=90 pushups.

100 crunches a day regardless...

Usually I get to the gym 3-4x a week and I just end up lifting weights. It's usually something like 5 sets of bench presses, 5 sets of military presses, and a whole lot of sets of lat pull-downs.

I usually press 150x7 (three times) 170x4 (twice) 190 or so x2. I'm kind of stuck in a rut because I don't have a spotter. I could lift more but _not without supervision_ as I've pinned myself under the bar enough times to know better.

Military presses are where I need the most work, but they're also where I'm improving the most. They vary.

Typically I pull about 140x7x5. Then some chin-ups.

I bike for about an hour or so afterwards, if I have the time.

My diet is utterly terrible. I should see a dietician...or at least a salad.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay I only missed 7 days in January :boogie

Jan 8 - 20 minutes treadmill (cold outside), 20 minutes stationary bike

With the amount of homework I have from my winter class, that will be it for tonight. Although there is a good chance I'll squeeze in some DDR.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Jan 9 - 15 minutes threadmill, 30 minutes stationary bike

Weight training will begin after this playoff weekend

Still eating like **** though


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

My workout:

Before I work-out I do various stretches, it's important to get loose before a workout.

I follow the Rippetoe workout which I do in a 3 times a week schedule, doing either A, B, A or B, A, B followed by a combination of isolation exercises for different groups and beach muscles.

A:
Bench Press (3x10)

Squat (3x10)

Deadlift (3 x 10) 

Dips (3 x 10)

B: 

Military Press (3 x 10)

Bent Over Barbell Row(3 x 10)

Squat (3 x 10)

Hang Clean (3 x 10)

Pull-Up (3 x 10)

The other 3 days, I do yoga for 45-1 hour as well as pilates to counter the tightness from body-building as well as build-up some nice abs. Sit-ups is the biggest waste of time in my opinion. Ocassionally I'll do some cardio, although I don't have a high need too because I burn so many calories from my workouts. If I do, I'll play basketball, tennis, or keep learning how to break-dance. 

As far as diet, it's eat as much as I possibly can diet, 6 big meals a day.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I usually add legs when not playing hockey. 



Monday - Chest/Bicep

Wed - Back/Tri's

Fri - Shoulders


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> II could lift more but _not without supervision_ as I've pinned myself under the bar enough times to know better.
> 
> .


Can you do DB press instead of the bar ? I always do DB since I workout alone.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I slacked this weekend, my friend forced me to drink beer and smoke weed. Back at it again Monday. Still down 5 pounds in 14 days.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I slacked this weekend, my friend forced me to drink beer and smoke weed. Back at it again Monday. Still down 5 pounds in 14 days.


good work..... be careful of weed though can make you eat mad food.

Don't lose anymore than 2-3 lbs a week otherwise you will lose muscle.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wowzers you guys take it real serious.

I dont count carbs or nothing like that i just do a bit of MA twice a week and play soccer every sunday cept that just like hit the gym or go for a swim on the remaining evenings.

Sorry the rhyme was unintentional.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

2Talkative said:


> Can you do DB press instead of the bar ? I always do DB since I workout alone.


That's a good idea, though my dumbells aren't long enough to hold enough weights for me to load them comparably to what's on my bar. It's probably a good idea just for the sake of developing control though, so thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

what's the best weight exercises for the back?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> what's the best weight exercises for the back?


Bent-over row, good morning, SLDL (stiff-legged deadlift.)


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Bent-over row, good morning, SLDL (stiff-legged deadlift.)


pull ups is without doubt the best back exercise there is


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

yakubu said:


> pull ups is without doubt the best back exercise there is


True that, you can't never go wrong with pull-ups.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

chest:
decline bench ***
incline smith machine bench **
sitting cable flyes *

biceps:
flat barbell curls ***
sitting dumbbell curls **
EZ grip barbell curls *

back:
pull ups to warm up, 1 set 12 - 15
lat pull down ***
bent row **
deadlift ** (also works legs)

tris:
decline close-grip bench ***
cable push down, various grips **
dips *

legs:
deadlift ** 
machine squats **
sitting calf raises *

shoulders:
arnold press ***
barbell press **
rear deltoid flyes **

abs:
standing cable crunch machine (don't know if all gyms have this)
leg raises, various angles


*** = 3x 6 - 8 reps
** = 2x 8 - 10 reps
* = 1x 15 - 20 reps


this is a basic mass building routine based off research and trying many diff kinds of exercises. i have had awesome results with it and i recommend it for anyone wanting to gain mass, especially skinny people like me :rub

also remember to build mass a general rule of thumb is at least 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight a day


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Well new personal best for me on friday. (gym was packed argh newbs from new years)

Flat DB press 

90lb x 6 

working towards 100...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Brightpaperwarewolf, Yakubu, dyssomnia. I spend time daily doing stretches I need to strengthen my back, and have looked online elsewhere and talked to people but always open to what others would say.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

so i joined this biggest loser thing at my local gym which started the 12th of this month and ends april 4th.....i had to cut out SOOOO many things in my diet which was sooooo hard since i work at a restaurant....i had to cut out sodas, juice, chips, BREAD, condiments, sweets...basically anything that tastes good lol...and had to get used to eating tons of chicken, steak, turkey burgers, veggies, brown rice, MAYBE one slice of whole grain bread a day, and such. we have a meal plan and all. and then i work out 6 days a week...with strength training m-w-f, and 40 minutes of cardio t-th-sat. so just remember i'm a bit of a bigger girl and this diet plan was a DRAMATIC change for me, but in the first 9 days, i lost 13 lbs. yayyyy...my pajama pants don't fit anymore, and my jeans are starting to feel a little bit loose. my original goal was 30 lbs. so i know i'll have to increase it a bit more lol...but i'm gonna enjoy this large number of 13 lbs. since i know it's not gonna be as dramatic soon lol. oh and i take fish oil as far as supplements go which our personal trainer recommended to us as being a bit helpful. anywho, for my strength-training days, i do seated row, military press, chest press, tricep press, bicep curl, leg press, hamstring curl, and sometimes i'll throw in the ab machine. and then after those, i have to do 20 min. on the treadmill going about 3.3 mph which WILL increase lol. and then on the cardio days..i do it on the elliptical which is the most fun machine in the world but my calves are still burning from 2 days ago, so i think i'll do the bike. anywho.....to anyone starting out on a diet....if it's a dramatic change, the first few days will totally make u wanna quit and make u think u can't do it and give u headaches and such and u'll feel HUNGRY allllll the time....but honestly if i can do it, so can u. i had NO willpower, and no diet's ever lasted with me or anything, 1 or 2 of my meals would be takeout a DAY. sad....but as cliche as this sounds, if i can do it, so can u. and i know i sounded like an infomercial there, but it's true lol.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

at the moment im ''bulking''.

i do 3 weights essions per week for 45-60 mins each 

mon - legs and abbs 

wed - chest , shoulders and triceps 

fri - back and biceps 

i eat 6 meals per day and i use creatine , optimums nutritions 100% gold standard whey protein , and a weight gainer or eas myplex when im cutting 

after 12 weeks im going to be cutting so that i can lose weight . my workout stays the same but i also do cardio on tue , thurs , sat


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

yakubu said:


> at the moment im ''bulking''.
> 
> i do 3 weights essions per week for 45-60 mins each
> 
> ...


Hi I have a couple of questions for you or anyone else if they are interested in helping me.

I have a hard time mixing weights with cardio. It seems I can concentrate on one or the other. Every time I have tried to do both I have quit. I want to gain visible muscle and I can't do too much cardio for that to happen. I think what I want to do is switch off between the two. As a major focus, cardio half the year and weights the other half, with the minor focus the other one. I like the "zone" feeling of cardio and being outdoors so that will probably be in the warmer months with some toning. Do you know how a person does both without burning out or burning up the muscle too much from the cardio?

Are you saying that you are just bulking up now and will add cardio later to what you are already doing? What do you do for cardio after heavy squats if it takes days to recuperate?

I am tired. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Hi I have a couple of questions for you or anyone else if they are interested in helping me.
> 
> I have a hard time mixing weights with cardio. It seems I can concentrate on one or the other. Every time I have tried to do both I have quit. I want to gain visible muscle and I can't do too much cardio for that to happen. I think what I want to do is switch off between the two. As a major focus, cardio half the year and weights the other half, with the minor focus the other one. I like the "zone" feeling of cardio and being outdoors so that will probably be in the warmer months with some toning. Do you know how a person does both without burning out or burning up the muscle too much from the cardio?
> 
> ...


hi there,

what what im doing at the moment is im bulking for 12 weeks so that i can hopefully gain 12lb of muscle .

after that im cutting for 12 weeks so that i can lose 24lb of fat. so basically after 6 months i will look musclular, shaped and toned.

the goal of the cutting fase is to maintain all of the muscle ive previously built as well as losing fat. 
you maintain the muscle by continuing doing your weights sessions, and you lose the fat by cutting calories and also doing cardio

you are going to have to combine noth the cardio and weights at some time. there will never be a time were you can just do cardio on a weekly basis without weights. if you do that you will burn all of the muscle you gained.

whilst you are bulking you can do only weights but once it comes to cutting you need both cardio and weights.

the way to avoid burning your muscle is to simply make sure that you dont cut calories by more than 15-20% of what your body needs to mainatin wieght (bmr) , and to focus on short intense cardio, 20 mins per session of hiit. long 45 minute sessions just eat away at your muscles

if you do both then you dont have to worry about burning out. if you do cardio on seperate days to weights and your cardio sessions are 20 mins each and weights sessions are 45-60 mins then thats only 4 hours maximum per week. plenty of rest and plenty of nutrition and you wont burn out

after doing heavy squats im not really that soar for days after. in the 1st 2-3 weeks i used to get really sore for days after but once you get through that initial period it doesnt become an issue any more.
so for me im fine doing a cardio session the day after heavy squats. yes you legs need time to recuparote after a heavy session but doing 20 mins cardio doesnt get in the way of this rest time. the only thing you want to avoid whilst the muscle is recooporating is another weights sessions.
lifting weights will get in the way of the recooporation but cardio wont

usually a person needs to gain muscle and then lose fat seperately but if you are a beginner then you can do both at the same time. 
beginners pack on muscle extremely easily so they can reduce calories, do cardio and lose fat , do weights and gain muscle all at the same time .

the reason im bulking and then cutting is becasue im not a beginner. i cant lose fat and gain muscle at the same time , ive been training for almost 2 years now so im not a beginner any more


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

It depends on what you want to do.

If you want to big and get your muscles to show, I'd do exactly like Yakubu is doing. I think cutting is hell, it personally makes me too moody and drained, but if you want to get an optimum body, you have to cut. 

However, if you want toned muscles, you'll have to put more emphasis on cardio. It doesn't mean you have to run, just turn on some music and dance, or do some martial arts, play basketball, hike anything really and do it for an extended period of time. 

With squats, man you just gotta do cardio through the pain. The more you do it, the less it'll hurt when you do it, your body gets used to it. Gotta push yourself man


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My current routine:

Monday:

Squats with ramping weights up to a final working set of 3. I'm at 365.
Powercleans 5 x 5

Tuesday:

Play hard full court basketball 2-3 hours

Wednesday:

Play hard full court basketball 2-3 hours or rest.

Thursday:

Play hard full court basketball 2-3 hours

Friday:

Unilateral lowerbody work (split squats, lunges, step-ups, etc)
Low box squats

Sat/Sun--Complete Rest.

Goals: 2-hand dunk, get faster/stronger.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Monday is my heavy max effort day, Friday is my dynamic lighter speed strength day, and Wednesday is an optional rest day. I need to really improve my conditioning as well, I love to sprint and can jump high, but I burn so much energy running around like the energizer bunny when playing ball that I gas out very quickly.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm bored....

Chest

Incline DB Press

85 x 5
75 x 7
70 x 7

Flat DB Press

60 x 10
60 x 10

Tris
DB Overhead Ext.
45 x 10
90 x 3 
80 x 3 
50 x 10
60 x 10
65 x 10 

Tricep Pushdowns

5P x 10
8P x 12
12P x 12
12P x 20

Back ot Chest for a bit

Decline DB Press

40 x 10
50 x 10

Called it quits. I don't normally train tris on chest day because they are taxed but it's always good to switch the routine up.


Came home and did 30 mins of low intesity cardio.....


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm currently on this program.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/12_week_daily_video_trainer_intro.htm

Taking
Whey protein (ON brand)
Sports multivitamins (multi Pro 32X)
Fish oil cap's
Creatine

Result yeah wow I dropped 10 pounds in 4 weeks. Arms are getting much leaner too. My parents are in utter shock all they keep saying is how different my face looks. It's actually kind of to the point that its annoying. I'm hoping by summer I'm like super in shape and I loose my fat guy stance I've had since birth.

The biggest thing I've found is you have to want it very very badly so badly your willing to sacrifice other things such as unhealthy foods, poor health habits and really push yourself to the limits. I just want to be muscular lean so bad so that I can date women with more confidence, and ride my bike with greater stride. When lifting weights that's all that consumes my brain how badly I want it or crave it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been playing basketball all weekend and sleeping. I'm so sore from playing basketball, plyos, and lifting this week that it hurts to walk, I'm just going to sit near my PC all day. Over trained to the max.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> I've been playing basketball all weekend and sleeping. I'm so sore from playing basketball, plyos, and lifting this week that it hurts to walk, I'm just going to sit near my PC all day. Over trained to the max.


Looked at your routine, I couldn't imagine squatting that heavy then playing basketball a couple days later.... My legs are fuxored after squats I had to stop working legs so I could play hockey still.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Basketball the day after squats isn't so bad anymore, it is when it is the 3rd consecutive day that it gets to be a bit much. Battling shin splints and you don't have near the same burst, a lot of over training. I really need to deload a week as well, but I just can't stop playing basketball. Too long and hard as well.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

rdrr said:


> I just ran on a treadmill at the gym for 20 minutes after lifting weights. I feel really good now.


I love the feeling after lifting or cardio. These days it's the only time I feel good actually.

I'm going to post my workout tonight.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

30 minutes cardio
hardcore ab training


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Everybody just collectively stop working out?


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

My exercise is pretty much the same everyday but;

20 minutes using a Lateral Thigh Trainer

20 minutes on a power plate

30-40 minutes Aerobics (dvds -- currently Im using clubland work it out.)

I lift weights until I reach a positive failure (so I dont time that)

Some days I'll alternate and do sit ups, crunches etc. instead of doing the full aerobics, or I'll do Tae-Bo instead. 

I also go for a 2 mile walk every other day.


----------



## Non (Jan 27, 2009)

i've been doing the turbulence training exercises.

also.. everyday is a freaking workout no matter what I do since I hardly sleep.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Have you gotten results with the turbulence training? Have you tried the interval training?

Anyhow, last night my workout:

Dynamic Effort Day--Speed Squats: 8 x 2 @ 225 lbs, 60 second rest between sets, westside barbell style.
Plyometrics.

I was going to play ball after, but had a significant case of shin splints.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Prodigal Son said:


> Have you gotten results with the turbulence training? Have you tried the interval training?
> 
> Anyhow, last night my workout:
> 
> ...


Could you describe the westside style? I'm curious.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It is westside barbell style, dynamic effort is what they call their speed-strength training in relative terms. It is focused on rate of force development and more associated with motor unit recruitment (CNS intensive) rather than muscle hypertrophy. The general idea behind the dynamic effort days are to use a lower percentage of your maximum lift and do high sets and low repetitions, with a semi-short rest between sets. Again, it mainly taxes the CNS and is geared towards performance and athletes, but also benefits plifters.

For the squats I usually do a low-bar wide-stance pliftng style, but is is actually more similar to Rippletoe's squat style for posterior chain/hip-drive emphasis.

http://www.defrancostraining.com/index.php
http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-westside-barbell.aspx
http://www.westside-barbell.com/

You can probably google a lot of info as well.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

ok so today i did my regular cardio routine and abs,but when i was doing abs i just wanted to fall over,lol,that just doesent happen with me,maybe it's because a lack of sleep or something


----------



## bambolea (Oct 28, 2006)

I had a sort of revelation last Monday; I finally got fed up about being an unhealthy, lazy bum, and started doing exercise, and completely re-evalutated my diet. I have Wii fit, and so far, this is what my schedule, which is 6 days a week, with a lazy day on Mondays, consists of:

10 minutes of Yoga or Pilates, using videos I downloaded from youtube which I put on my iPod 
30-45 minutes of Aerobics, with the Wii remote in my pocket and using the Air Climber
20 minutes of Strength, focusing mainly on my core and abs
10 minutes of more Yoga/Stretching

I'm still having trouble sort of organizing exactly what I should do, and for how long, and if I should do certain things everyday or not, but so far it seems to be ok, so I'm just going to try to keep it up for a long time. My goal is to have a flat stomach and reasonable dimension throughout my body by the time I go on vacation in July!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

EXERCISE
*1 hour of yoga (dvd) in the morning before breakfast
*60 min run on treadmill -for 5 min straight then 30-60 sec break normally sip some water get back on- (also this 60 min is done seperate 30 min sessions each...)
*30 min weight train (done after first 30min run).. 20min denise austion video workout on big aerobic ball and use little ball (i improve with a weight).. then make up for last 10 mins (to equal a 30min session) by doing crunches arm exercises etc.


FOOD
breakfast = health cereal, one egg one unbuttered toast or one packet of cream of wheat.... all with a glass of milk
lunch = sandwich veggies soup whatever just mainly protein, fibre based less on the sugary fatty carb side
dinner = same idea as lunch but more veggatabily lol
if i ever get hungry = celery, cucumber.. or cup of green tea or water



I am either 5'2 or 5'4 i cant tell ive been told both.. and weigh 130 pounds. i want to lose 15 pounds and weigh 115. I was 123 in septerbemer but i still wasnt satisfied so i think its a good goal. im fed up with feeling and looking dumpy so no doubt im gunna do this i cant wait to reach my goal. best of luck to all of us hopefully we can do this with little temptation and struggle lol.


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sun: Weights then 25-30 minutes cardio
 Mon: 25-60 minutes cardio
 Tues: Weights then 25-30 minutes cardio
 Wed: 25-60 minutes cardio
 Thurs: Weights then 25-30 minutes cardio
 Fri: off 
Sat: off

*Weightlifting*
*Chest:*
*-* Bench press-
135lbs x 8 reps (4 sets)

*Shoulder:*
*-* Arnold Military Dumbbell press-
37.5lbs (per arm) x 8 reps (4 sets)
 *- *Barbell shrug-
185lbs x 8 reps (4 sets)
*- *Standing Front Dumbbell raise-
20lbs (per arm) x 8 reps (4 sets)
*- *Standing Side Lateral Dumbbell raise-
20lbs (per arm) x 8 reps (4 sets)
 
*Back:*
*- *Hyper extension (lower back)-
While holding 35lb weight x 8 reps (4 sets)

*Ab:*
*-* Crunches-
75-90 reps (1 set) 

*Arm:*
*-* Standing Barbell Preacher curls-
90lbs x 8 reps (4 sets)
*-* Tricep Cable push down-
135-140lbs x 8 reps (4 sets)

*Total Body:
- *Romanian Dead lift-
185lbs x 8 reps (4 sets)​


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey,

I checked out that link you posted, and I'm VERY impressed!! Its very through, my only 2 issues is with performing the skull crushers, and the squat... (I always feel self conscious when performing them, because I don't trust my form yet and am afraid of injury) I get this way because when my form is off, I can't do as much weights or risk injury or screwing up a repetition, plus I don;t want to come off as a newbie at the gym to people  keep me posted on your progress!!



Mnster said:


> I'm currently on this program.
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/12_week_daily_video_trainer_intro.htm
> 
> Taking
> ...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I played basketball last night, lifted weights (lower body) Monday night. I think I'm going to rest today, I really need to work on my basketball "skillz" though, I have felt off the last 2 weeks and just not confident in my game. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't exercise. Well, I do lift 185 pounds when getting up from a chair. Isn't that enough?


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't imagine not exercising at all. I find the best way to sleep soundly is to routinely wear my body out during my waking hours.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

exercise: regrettably, none. though once in a while I will do some running or 10-20 pushups.
I want to change this and become more consistent. 

diet: i have become obsessed with healthy eating since start of the new year. Typically, my daily diet consists of,

Garlic - 2 cloves a day (for immune system)
Ginger, turmeric (for memory)

Green tea – 2-3 cups (immune system + memory)

Frozen blueberries - ½ cup (superfruit)
Plums-1-2 (superfruit)
Oranges (blood or clementine) -1-2 
Banana -1 (for energy and for potassium to keep bp low)
Random fruit occasionally (papaya, apples, cantelouope, kiwi etc.)

Sweet potato -½ to 1 for vitamin A
Broccoli/ spinach/carrots 
Lentils, eggs, bread, pasta, brown rice, yogurt/kefir, cereal, soy milk.

Supplements : multivitamin and fish oil


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- 2 to 3 Minutes Jogging In Place
- 1 Minute Pacing(Walking) 
- With Both Hands Placed At The Back Of My Head To Improve Breathing
- 10 Push-Ups
- 25 Swats
- 25 Sit-Ups

2 Sets Of This Every Few Days Is My Current Routine. It's Not Meant To Produce Ant Type Of Super Physique, Rather To Get The Blood Flowing & Release Some Tension. I Also Have A Basic Yoga Routine That I Do If I'm Not Up To This One. 

This Is Good For The Winter Months, Anyone Can Do It


----------

